# Best "real feel" guitar app for Android? Are there any?



## Manurack (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey guys, I just got my first Android phone... The LG Google Nexus 4! It sure is a big step up from my old, shitty Blackberry 9350 lol I love my Nexus 4 phone!







A few years ago, I played with my buddy's ipod touch. I played the guitar app, it was great because I was able to _bend the strings like a real guitar!_ I don't know what that app was but it was awesome! 
Most guitar apps that I've tried are the ones where I can only strum chords on an acoustic. Or if I try to bend the note on a particular fret, the next note on the next string sounds off.

I know there are some great guitar apps out there, but what I really want is a great app that has the feel of bending the strings for solos and stuff, and has a wide variety of tones like acoustic, clean electric, rock electric and leads for metal so I can screw around on it when it's dead at work (I'm a sales associate at the Source so it's dead for a few hours lol)

What do you guys recommend for a great guitar app?


----------



## Manurack (Sep 8, 2013)

Are there any good guitar apps out there?


----------



## tedtan (Sep 8, 2013)

The program you tried on your buddy's iPod was probably Garageband. If so, I'm not aware of anything else that works quite like that. In other words, free bump for ya.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 9, 2013)

I have garage band on my iPad and I didn't see any instrument where you can play the guitar. I'm assuming that guitar players don't have guitar apps on their smart phones or tablets lol


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 17, 2013)

Andoid devs havent make any great efford to add guitar apps due to some lag issues they say -.-


----------

